

Malcolm Gladwell: Twitter Doesn't Work - transmit101
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/oct/03/malcolm-gladwell-twitter-doesnt-work

======
hga
Seems to me that he has a rather cramped view of "real issues" and their
possible solutions.

Two words seem to be sufficient to invalidate his thesis: "Tea Party". Ask,
oh, Senator Mike Castle if he disagrees
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Castle>).

Or wonder why another two words in a single Facebook posting completely
changed the tenor of the health care debate: "death panels".

(You don't have to agree with or like these outcomes to acknowledge that
something's happening here and that Facebook, Twitter etc. are an important
part of it.)

